# Tire Size for 2000 Passat



## sse (Oct 27, 2008)

On my 2000 Passat GLS/6 cyl, the installed tires are 205/60R15's, however, at least one tire supply house web site indicates the OEM size is 195/65/R15. 

I'm thinking about replacing the tires and would appreciate comments/insight as to this. Thanks.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Tirerack is always an excellent source for these things that can be trusted. They too are indicating the OEM tire sizing is 195/65/15 -> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/Selec...odel=Passat+GLS+V6&autoYear=2000&autoModClar= 

As long as you are still on the OEM wheels, that sizing would work perfectly. You may also be able to go with a slightly larger/smaller/wider/skinnier tire but if the vehicle is being used only for regular driving purposes, there's typically no reason to run a different size.


----------



## sse (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for your comment. I checked out that web site, but overlooked it somehow. It seems that source confirms what I've learned from the tire retailer. The car does have the lower wider tires. I don't know how that configuration affects handling, versus the OEM size. I just drive around town, plus a fair amount of expressway driving, unfortunately on a lot of poor roads, plus a lot of messy winter driving. 

I find this tire stuff fascinating, but I don't know why the prior owner was running the variation and can't fathom any reason to be exotic about the choice of tire... 

Thanks, again.


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

My 2000 passat wagon came with 195/65/R15. But the rims were leaking due to corrosion around the edges so i decided to put a fresher look on it. 

Looking for any kind of updated alloy wheels on craigslist, i found 16 inch rims with BLIZZAK snows mounted almost new which came off an A4. The sale price was close to what 4 brand new rims would be so i bought them, first mounting the 2 fronts at my mechanic to test them. 

I had done the online tire size calculator to determine that the new size was within a % or 2 of original so speed difference was less than 1 mph. 

In the spring, i bought new goodyear sport tires for the alloys and moved the BLIZZAKS to steelies. 

Since the car is a daily driver for my wife, i'm especially happy that she has sure tracking snows for the winter, then saves a few mpg with sporty performance in the summer. 

It is believed that narrower tires are better for running through snow. That being said, a deep tread snow like the BLIZZAK feels like a safer ride to me when negotiating grades and curves. My Blizzaks are 215 / 55 / 16.


----------



## sse (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for your comments. 

I bought a new 4 dr '96 Passat in 12/95, mediterranean blue, unfortunately the 4 cyl. (Best looking Passat model ever, IMHO, I could go on) Anyway, the second set of tires I ran were terrible. Loud and whiney right out of the showroom. It was really irritating to listen to day in day out. After about 30K miles I couldn't take it any more and put on a good set of Michelin's. All were OEM size, maybe the same OEM size for my 2000 Passat, they looked higher and thinner. 

Bottom line, quality probably trumps size variations when it come to handling, user satisfaction, etc. Next thing I'll be checking is the price variation.


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

I used the tire comparison pages located in one of the sticky threads. I saw right off that many of the tires covered were availible to me locally either through Costco or Town Fair. 

Costco had the high ender's like Michelin Pilot etc cost starting around $120 ea.. I fixed upon the Goodyear Sports as a good < $100 (substantially i think) tire with good reviews at Town Fair. Since neither my wife nor i will ever stress the high end of performance, i settled on them. Truthfully i never have to revisit thinking about the purchase so i guess it was the right move. 

I had bit of talking to do to convince my tire dealer to mount 16 inch tires on my rims as the OEM recommended only 2 tire sizes, so my purchase was in question, but he saw the light i guess in the end. 

Good to know about the 96. I'll keep my eyes peeled for it. Also good to know how long these can last. I bought my 2000 in May 2009 with 118k miles on it. It still drives and rides like a dream


----------



## sse (Oct 27, 2008)

I finally totaled my '96 in 2008, the instrument cluster had long since gone haywire, but it was pushing 300K miles. Then I picked up the 2000 Passat, std tran, 6 cyl, 58K miles, virtually mint. Nice car and great ride but not as cool as my '96...


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

:thumbup: Sounds like a great deal! 

I bought mine without having reseached Passat. Needless to say, after i did, (before paying the entire amount) i went into shock. But i sucked it up and went ahead. 

This site has been a Godsend for my peace of mind. Thanks VWVortex :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

sse said:


> Thanks for your comment. I checked out that web site, but overlooked it somehow. It seems that source confirms what I've learned from the tire retailer. The car does have the lower wider tires. I don't know how that configuration affects handling, versus the OEM size. I just drive around town, plus a fair amount of expressway driving, unfortunately on a lot of poor roads, plus a lot of messy winter driving.
> 
> I find this tire stuff fascinating, but I don't know why the prior owner was running the variation and can't fathom any reason to be exotic about the choice of tire...
> 
> Thanks, again.


 The choice was likely based on price - there may have been a closeout sale on that spec making it considerably cheaper. 

The profile is really only slightly shorter, it won't have any negative effects. 

www.TireRack.com also provides customer reviews and often includes tire tests against comparable makes/models.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

The difference in width and diameter is modest at best. Normally when we offer two sizes its in an effort to provide a better selection of models or brands, but in this case both sizes have a very good selection to choose from. I'd say look at both sizes and see if there is one particular model of tire you like above all and go with that regardless of size


----------



## sse (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I know the difference between 205/60-R15 and 195/65-R15 may be minimal, it sure is easy to distinguish the two by looking at them. I've seen some Passat's with the OEM size and it's easy to tell.

I'm starting to get a bit of a shimmy in the front after the last rotation, so by the time snow flies, I'll be switching to the OEM size for sure.


----------

